# Slow Chat Archives > eCamp Chat: Windows 8 for Developers >  Can we create apps using Windows 8 Pro 32-bit version?

## Brad Jones

(question from event)

Can we create apps using Windows 8 Pro 32-bit version, I tried installing the SDK and it gave me an error asking for a 64bit OS?

----------


## jimoneil

You can create Windows Store apps with 32-bit but not Windows Phone 8 apps, that does require the 64-bit OS, and given you mentioned 'downloading an SDK', I suspect that's what you're asking?

----------

